# How do you raise you White Blood Count to a normal level?



## lamplighter (Nov 20, 2001)

First let me say thank you for your help and I so appreciate this forum for all it's information and help! Here's some info on me and then on the question:

I am 41 and "healthy". Dd is still bf-ing (3) and I have had in the past Chronic Fatigue - Epstein-Barr virus. I went to a specialist, a Doctor and authority on CF. I cleansed, took supplements and ate really healthy foods. Then DD was conceived and born and now 3 years later I feel slight CF symptoms. I take Rainbow Light Prenatals and eat all organic and eat well. I drink green tea and lots (tons) of water. I weigh 137 at 5'9".

Now I went this past Friday to my midwife, and she did a complete blood count. My White blood cells count came back 3.4 the range is 3.8-10.8. Last summer 7-20-2002 after my m/c I had a complete done and my white cell reading was 3.7. My midwife is not concerned. But I am....

It appears as if my white cells have dropped. Does anyone have any clues about this? Also how would I raise my WBC? Is there a supplement or whole food that could help my white cells? I have tried to research this (outside of Mothering) but have not come up with anything.

Sorry this was so long and thank you for reading and for helping.

blessings,
Beth


----------



## lamplighter (Nov 20, 2001)

I did a google search and there is really no information on this question. It only appears after you've had chemo (which I have not) so if anyone has any ideas I would appreciate hearing from you.

thanks,

Beth


----------



## SagMom (Jan 15, 2002)

Is it the neutrophils which are low? If so, try a search for "neutropenia." I found a support group on Google, it does state that low counts are common, post-chemo, but there also is a section on other reasons why counts would be low.


----------



## lamplighter (Nov 20, 2001)

Joan thank you . Yes it is the nuetrophils. and thanks for the website info. I went there and felt relieved to have at lease a clue as to what might be going on or how to deal with it. My count is low. But I have hope with immune stimulating vitamins and herbs to boost it.

I think this is related to the Chronic Fatigue/epstein-barr virus that I had prior to dd birth three years ago.

thank you again for your help

blessings,
Beth


----------



## The Lucky One (Oct 31, 2002)

No offense, but your counts aren't really *that* low. The second count you listed was only 1/10 of a point lower than low normal. I've seen counts that are 0.4 and even less.

Everyone has variations in their labwork than can differ even in a matter of hours.

I also know that drinking too much water can actually 'dilute' the blood. I've seen lots of patients who come in dehydrated with a normal hemoglobin, once they get hydrated with lots of fluids their hemoglobin count can drop by as much as three or four grams--just because of the extra fluid. I'm not sure of the effect of good hydration on WBC's, but I would assume that the same principle would apply.

If you are really concerned, maybe your doctor will do some follow-up CBC's for you.

Good luck.
lisa


----------



## lamplighter (Nov 20, 2001)

thank you lucky one for your response

What concerns me is the dropping of the WBC from 3.7 last summer to 3.4 this spring.

I have felt for a few months now that my epstein-barr virus/chronic fatigue syndrome may be coming back and getting my CBC back and seeing the WBC just confirmed my suspicion.

I do drink tons of water, but that morning I had just a bit, I was trying to fast as best I could so the counts would be "normal".

I have done more research and think that through supplements that boost my immune system I can rebuild my white cells.

thank you again,

Beth


----------



## Jazmommie (Nov 19, 2001)

From James A Duke,PhD The Green Pharmacy Herbal Handbook-
Dong Quai-its phytochemicals crank up the production of white blood cells in the immune system,strengthen their ability to fend off invaders & impede the production of allergy-provoking antigens.


----------



## SagMom (Jan 15, 2002)

Glad it helped, Beth--best wishes.


----------



## lamplighter (Nov 20, 2001)

Jazmommie

Thank you too! I appreciate the information on Dong Quai. I have researched this herb before, but have been reluctant to take it because I am still breastfeeding my three year old. I was told not to use Dong Quai when BF-ing.

Thanks too for notating the book, I will see if I can find it. I am always looking for more information on herbs.

blessings,
Beth


----------



## Jazmommie (Nov 19, 2001)

I just started taking it 2 days ago to help with my pain during ovulation .
It says not to take during pregnancy-but does not mention breastfeeding-
My dd is now 4 & still nursing quite often-I will look further.


----------



## lamplighter (Nov 20, 2001)

Jazmommie - that's good to know. I may try it, as you do, a few time during my cycle. I can also see after one or two capsules what the effect (s) are with dd.

thanks again,

Beth


----------

